# IF You Could Pick a Different FIRST Name, Would You? (POLL)



## Jill (Nov 20, 2012)

Would you pick a different first name, or call name (okay, even barn name for us horse people!) than what you have now?


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2012)

I auctually would not, but some may think I DID! Not, though... I've always gone by my middle name ever since I have known a name. My first name is actually "Stefanie", but no one who's known me even as a baby has called me by that name.

What about you folks?


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love both my names, Trevor Matthew. I, too, go by my middle name for the same reason as you, Jill; I've never been called Trevor. I was named Trevor after my father


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2012)

When I was younger, I probably would have, but no longer think that way. I go by my given name: chanda

My sister goes by her middle name, always has.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 20, 2012)

I am fine with my name, like my first name far better than my second but I come from a family where it is not at all unusual to use a middle name instead of a first. My brother's first name is Robert but he has always been known as Glen (something about Mom's choice and Dad's choice lol) My sister went by a combination of her names and Gladys Louise became GladyLou (



... my mother I think had a cruel streak ) until she started school (she hated both names lol) My husbands mother had a first name followed by 3 middle names and was always known by one of the middle names (I only learned this when she passed away, no one in the family even mentioned it until then) and finally my daughter who's name is Jennifer Nicole is and always has been Niki, we might have gone with Nicole Jennifer but it just didn't flow off the tongue.

In answer to your actual question tho, nope, wouldn't choose a different name at all, the one I have works OK for me.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope I actually like my name. I'm pretty sure my sister picked out my name, kinda cool!


----------



## ohmt (Nov 20, 2012)

I like my name, even if it is rather popular for my age group. My family often called me by my middle name, Marie, but I didn't like it. When my little sister was born when I was 18, my mother named her Maria. So, haven't been called Marie in many years


----------



## Sonya (Nov 20, 2012)

I answered yes because I wanted to change it when I was younger. No one says my name right. I also get Tonya alot. People pronounce it like Sonia Henning...pronouncing it sewn- ya....when it is really is pronounced like Tonya, but with a S. Add my married last name and people totally slaughter it...it's a train wreck...lol.

I always liked the name Jessica...Jessie for short. Now I would not change my name simply because I'm too lazy to go through all the steps and after being called different variations of my name over the past 40 years, I pretty much answer to anything.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

No I like my name... Mindy - MindyLee


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 20, 2012)

No I would not, I like my name, Theresa, as I'm named after the little flower, Even though there is nothing little about me. I do have a nick name and everyone calls me Terry, or Mom, or Nana, since we are Southern alot of people put Miss in front. When I was the boss at work I was called Miss Terry. Love that term of endearment. Sometimes my hubby even calls me Miss Terry, love it!


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I was meant to be Robin





But hubby calls me Princess! Works for me!


----------



## candycar (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't change my name. Sherri doesn't seem to be a real common name.

I almost ended up a Vicky or Kimberly tho. When my folks went to name me they couldn't decide so they put all 3 names in my Dads (USAF) service cap and pulled one out! That's how I got my name. My Brother named his daughter Kimberly after who I would have been





When I go home to visit, my Mom always calls me Kimberly , and Kim gets called Sherri for a while after.


----------



## jayne (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, all growing up I thought Jayne was a horrible name and couldn't believe my mom would saddle me with such a thing. I guess there was a big disagreement over what name to name me (Jennifer? Stephanie?) that when my mom had a moment alone in the hospital she told them to just write down "Jane". At least someone stuck a Y in there (during the whole Jayne Mansfield era) to make it a bit more interesting. I am totally fine with Jayne now. I was born and grew up in the midwest where there are a lot more Jayne's/Jane's than here on the west coast. I rarely run into another one now.

My mother, however, absolutely expected me to be a boy, and the whole time I was en utero I was Charles Robert. To this day, 50 years later, my mom still calls me Charlie, except when I'm in trouble, of course, then out comes the Jayne Ellyn!!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes my name is way to common and I got called butt-ly way to much!


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 20, 2012)

i always wanted a more unique name growing up. I felt mine was boring and knowing it came from Little House On The Prairie, BARF. I think my mother had the hots for Micheal Landon.

I vowed one day I would have kids and give them cool names.....I think I followed through, Kennedy and Phoenix


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 20, 2012)

I loved Little House!!! LOL!!!

Yes, I do like my name - Elisabeth (with an s) as it's French.

Liz N.


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 20, 2012)

When I was younger I wanted to change my name. Now Michelle has kind of grown on me although I don't really see myself as a Michelle.

In my young teens I pointed out to my parents that if you say my full name "Michelle Lynn" kinda fast it sounds like Michelin like the tire company. LOL

My parents call me Bubbles, name they dubbed me as a baby.. and My Brother calls me Bobby Joe, as kids we gave each other nicknames and even in our mid and late 20's we still call eachother Cletus and Bobby Joe.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 20, 2012)

I like my name. It's easy and only has four letters - Sara.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to get quite frustrated because I had to always spell it out for everyone or pronounce it if they were reading it. But now I am just used to it. And with my last name it's even more challenging in the spelling department because they are sort of similair (sort of). It's Sherilyn (rhymes with Marilyn). I guess if I were to change it somehow I might make the pronounciation be Sheri-lyn (that's how I tell people to help them spell it) and I will anwer to Sheri or Sheryl (which I don't care for-no offense to the Sheryl's out there). But I don't really mind anymore. I understand (I think) that Cher's actual name is Cherilyn (or something close to it). That's kind of cool if it's true.


----------



## Marty (Nov 21, 2012)

My name was changed this year to GRANDMA!!! It fits me perfectly and I love it!



:ThumbUp


----------



## CharlesFamily (Nov 21, 2012)

Growing up, I would have said "yes." I was named after my aunt and uncle, Barbara and Michael - so I became Barbara Michelle. I hated Barbara growing up, because inevitably someone would want to call me "Barbie." I am NOT a Barbie kind of person! But then I realized it could've been worse, because my aunt and uncle both went by their middle names. Had I been named after their first names, I could've been Ruby Harriet. (after Ruby and Harry)

I'm fine with it now. Most people shorten my name to Barb, but I always introduce myself as Barbara as that's what my family has always called me. My husband never calls me Barb, it is always Barbara. It's not too common of a name. This year is the first year I have ever had a student with the name Barbara. She goes by Barbie, but she thinks it's neat we have the same name!






Barbara


----------



## Shari (Nov 21, 2012)

Very few can spell my first name...even less can my last name... and fewer can pronounce either correctly. Gets annoying after awhile.


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2012)

Shari said:


> Very few can spell my first name...even less can my last name... and fewer can pronounce either correctly. Gets annoying after awhile.


I'm in the same boat with first name, misprounced and misspelled quite regularly.


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 21, 2012)

I most definitely would change my name....... I hate my name. It's Debbie but almost everybody calls me Deb........I hate that too. It stinks getting stuck with a name you really, really don't care for. It sounds like a cheerleader or something. I love my daughter's name, Sydney. It seems modern, smart and interesting to me.


----------



## Helicopter (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, I would change my name to Annette.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 22, 2012)

Legally my first name is Mary, and my middle name is Ann. I have always been called "Mary Ann"....... When someone tries to call me "Mary", I tell them to either call me Maryann or "M.A." After my parents passed, I legally changed my name to Maryann and made my maiden name as my middle name.

The husband says he's had his name for 60 years and it works. <smile>


----------



## anoki (Nov 22, 2012)

The only thing I dislike about my name, is the fact that everyone wants to call me Kathy.....I have never and will never go by that name. Had a teacher once try to call me Kathy, he got really irritated when I wouldn't answer him in class....but as I said I've NEVER gone by Kathy....just do NOT like that name.

~kathryn


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2012)

The responses are interesting! For whatever it's worth -- I like ALL the names that you folks would change





A name I am not "crazy" about... that would be my husband's!!! Harvey? Yeah, not one of the best choices if you ask me


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 22, 2012)

Jill said:


> The responses are interesting! For whatever it's worth -- I like ALL the names that you folks would change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I guess there are just certain things you're willing to overlook, LOL.

I can't repeat some of the things I call my husband at times



( still love himthough)


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, sometimes i dont like my last name, Teague. You pronounce it like League, but with a T, and some people say, tea-A-goo, or tee-guee, or combine the 2, tea-a-guee....I wouldnt change my first name though. My parents named me "Bailey" because when they met they were both in law enforcement, and they named me after "Bailiff"...pretty cool. Except when you look up Bailey in a dictionary, Im a castle wall LOL

But I have always liked the name Caroline...dont know why but i do!


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 24, 2012)

I would change mine to Ashley , in fact i named one of my fillies this year Lil Hoofbeats Ashley, and i also named one Lil Hoofbeats Olivia


----------



## luckymeacres (Nov 26, 2012)

I would I do go by Lyn and my real name is Evelyn I just hate that name.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 26, 2012)

I like my name. It's unique enough that I almost never run into another one, but it's easy to spell and pronounce.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 27, 2012)

Luckymeacres....I have an Aunt (actually my husband's aunt) whose name is Evelyn....she goes by Evy.


----------



## Genie (Nov 29, 2012)

My name is "Valerie Georgine Dale Baynham" (was Nixon)

I have always been called Genie, by those closest to me and Gene by teachers and colleagues.

Mum said I didn't look like a Valerie, and Georgine was to honor my Uncle George and Dale was my Dad's name. So she went with "Genie"

I was supposed to be the last child but two more followed me


----------



## ohmt (Nov 29, 2012)

My great grandmother's name was Maria Cleotilde Henry. She went by "Tilly" her whole life. Most people had no idea her first name was actually Maria and I think she liked it that way. Interesting how some just always go by their middle names


----------



## KLM (Dec 12, 2012)

YESSSSS, I would have changed my name. I have never liked my first name, Kandi, spelled that way and everything. Not Kandace, which I would have preferred. Now with the Grants Pass auction and seizure of the minis of Kandi Crow, I am hating my name yet again.

In grade school I tried to change and go by my middle name, but no such luck. I already had too many friends who refused to call me Michelle.

A friend was joking when I switched to miniature horses and called my little paradise Kandi-Land and it stuck. I now have Kandi-Land Miniatures and love that. I can't see changing my name at this point of the game.


----------



## mickeymoto (Dec 13, 2012)

My mom named me Beverly Sue and my sister is Patty Jean. I think she must have been watching Petticoat Junction or something when she was Pregnant! My name is ok, and I really do not run into any Beverly's anymore, as it is a very old fashioned name. I would love to have a name like Camille or maybe Olivia.


----------



## mcharr36 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think my name is common and boring. Mary My middle name is even worse. Caroline

I was named after both of my grandmothers.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 13, 2012)

While I wouldn't change my name now (just used to it after having it my whole life...lol) but I always wished I had a less boring and plain name...Linda. I was supposed to be Denise, but when I was born they said I didn't look like a Denise and decided on Linda. When you add my middle name is sounds better...kind of rolling off the tongue...Linda Marie. My mom called me "Linnie" a lot (even as an adult) which ONLY she could call me that...I never would have wanted to have that as a nickname. A few people call me "Linda Lou", which again I only allow a few people to do...lol

I always wanted to be named Dakotah (yes, with an H) even tho I am pretty sure I don't look like a Dakotah...lol and in the early 60's that name probably did not exist. lol

I love a lot of the more popular names that are out there now...One of them is Brielle and I named my cat that!


----------



## bevann (Dec 13, 2012)

mickimoto my name is Beverly Ann and I am usually called Bev or Miss Bev by the younger kids in our Mini club since mhy last name Thawley is hard for lots of young kids to pronounce.I LOVE my name.When my mom was pregnant with me she and her best friend who were both school teachers with beautiful penmanship would write the names BEVERLY ANN and PHYLLIS ? to see which name looked better.Beverly Ann won out so here I am.l would not change my name I love it and it is not all that common.


----------



## mickeymoto (Dec 14, 2012)

I love Beverly Ann, the two names go together wonderful. Now Beverly Sue is whole nother thing! For a short while back in school, I would go by my middle name, Sue. But than I got teased and they called me a "Boy named Sue". I had hair down to my waist, so that did not make a lot of sense. I must admit it is definately a unique name, as I never ever run into any other Bev's. I have a friend from the south who calls me Miss Bev. I love that. My Dad called me Bevy Boop Boop for many years, and many of my friends call me Bevy or Birdie


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 15, 2012)

I voted no XD My name is Amy and I'm proud of it!  lol I had a friend once who kept changing her name. lol


----------



## SHANA (Dec 15, 2012)

No I wouldn't change my name. My full name is Shana Patricia Hadlock. I like the name Shana, it is unique and not many around.


----------



## jessj (Dec 15, 2012)

When I was younger I always wanted to change my name. There were literally 5 Jessica's in my graduating class. I wanted something more unique! Now I am fine with my name, but most people call me Jess or Jessie....except my dad who calls me Sis.



Matt73 said:


> I love both my names, Trevor Matthew. I, too, go by my middle name for the same reason as you, Jill; I've never been called Trevor. I was named Trevor after my father


My husbands name is Matthew and my son is Trevor! I love both names. You just don't see that many Trevor's.


----------



## Abby (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh yes! Have always hated it. My mother named me Lee Ann, no hyphen and no middle name. A life time of explaining.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 20, 2012)

my name is as boring as they come but I wouldnt change it as nothing else seems to suit me , I was always sue to my friends , susan to my gran (and people from her age group) and suzie to my mum , I


----------

